

The Hard Truth About Telepresence Robots - gnosis
http://singularityhub.com/2010/08/23/exclusive-head-of-robodynamics-reveals-the-hard-truth-about-telepresence-robots/

======
gnosis
Also see Streeb Greebling's discussion of this article here:

[http://streebgreebling.blogspot.com/2010/08/telerobotic-
boss...](http://streebgreebling.blogspot.com/2010/08/telerobotic-bosses.html)

